# Problems with fades/Logic Pro?



## Johnbmann (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello there,
I am very new to this (which will soon become painfully clear). When I record an instrument and fade it in and then out, that track becomes silent after the fade. When I attempt to record that same instrument, further into the music, I cannot even fade the sound in. It is as if the track has been muted. I very appreciate your input and your patience!
John


----------

